# My new Portable Bluetooth Speaker



## zdanielz (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi,

I made this speaker after my old one was stolen.

in this speaker I used w different types of walnut for the enclosure.

it was really nice project and involved different types of techniques.

attach a link to video that show the whole process


----------

